# here is the latest filet knife.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 30, 2018)

Had to do two pics as I wanted my name to show up better. Box Elder Burl & brass pinned. If y'all are getting tired of me posting I'll slow down some...LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 30, 2018)

You keep turning them out and I will continue to drool. Got mine today and couldn't be happier 
Thanks Pappy


Rodney

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Jul 30, 2018)

Jack,

PM sent.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice job Pappy!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 30, 2018)

Don't stop, git it git it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 30, 2018)

Keep turning the out Pappy! Nice work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2018)

Heck no Pappy, you do gorgeous work, keep em coming!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 30, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't stop, git it git it!


Don't stop, git it git it! Don't stop, git it git it! Don't stop, git it git it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 31, 2018)

Keep em coming pappy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 31, 2018)

Like that one! Keep them coming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 31, 2018)

Your knives are an inspiration! Don't even think about slowing down! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

